# Zdravlje > Sve o pelenama i korištenju istih >  Platnene for dummies

## lulu-mama

Iscitavama stranice i stranice o platnenima. Vjerojatno kao i vecina novopecenih trudnica koje tek ceka "muka" po pelenama, ne snalazim se u svim tim terminima.

Kada bi bila neka dobra dusa da objasni neke osnovne pojmove ljudima koji tek ulaze u platneno pelenastvo,bila bih zahvalna. Neka pitanja cu stavitiu drugu boju da se lakse nadju u textu koji slijedi.

Evo rezime mojih saznanja o platnenima:
Glavna grupa su tzv (1) MODERNE i (2) TETRA pelene.

(1) MODRNE su vec sasivene pelene. 
Ima ih *all in one* koje su zajedno s *coverom.* Jesu li stvarno AIO s coverom? Za njih nije potrebno stavljati i cover? *Cover* je plasticna (-za lakse shvacanje, iliti pull (sto god to bilo  :Cool:  )) zastita da bebina pikica ne procuri na odjecu. Moraju li se ti coveri koristiti? Onako laicki i bez znanja iz prve ruke, cilj PP je da beba bude u pamuku i prirodnom materijalu. Zasto onda stavljati opet plastiku u koju se guza "usafta"?Druge su samo *pamucne*. Koliko sam shvatila postoje one u koje jos moras staviti dodatni ulozak. One koje imaju ulozak kao jezik (pa ih je lakse susiti). I one koje imaju ulozak koji je usiven.
Da li je ulozak zbilja potreban? I sto je to ulozak? Mozda tetra pelena ili prefold pelena?

(2)TETRE
To su starinske pelene, kao krpa. Najjednostavnije i najjeftinije.
Podvrsta su *PREFOLD.* To su valjda vise tetri spojene u jednu?
Što su to *ŠVEDSKE* pelene? I u kojoj varijantni se one koriste? Njih uopce nisam shvatila :Razz: 


Je li ima jos koja vrsta/uloga neke od pelena?

----------


## TeddyBearz

> Ima ih *all in one* koje su zajedno s *coverom.* Jesu li stvarno AIO s coverom? Za njih nije potrebno stavljati i cover?


Ne treba ti cover za AIO, one izvana imaju nepropusni sloj.




> Zasto onda stavljati opet plastiku u koju se guza "usafta"?


Pa zato da ne promoče na odjeću.  :Grin:

----------


## TeddyBearz

> *Cover* je plasticna (-za lakse shvacanje, iliti pull (sto god to bilo  ))


PUL je:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Polyurethane_laminate

----------


## Jesen u meni

potpisujem teddy i dodajem:
postoje i vuneni coveri. oni su super alternativa pulu, ali zahtjevaju povremeno lanoliziranja tj.premazivanje lanolinom kako bi i dalje bile nepropusne.
uložak je potreban kako bi bilo što više slojeva za upijanje. ako pelena ima ušiven uložak, ne moraš stavljati dodatni uložak, ali i možeš. možeš kupiti posebne uloške, ali i tetra pelena dobro funkcionira, jedino je glomaznija i "neurednija".
mislim da si prefold dobro opisala, ali nemam iskustva s njima.
švedska pelena prvenstveno služi za široko povijanje, ali je možeš koristiti kao platnenu pelenu u kombinaciji s uloškom od tetre npr. Evo kako izgleda http://www.google.hr/imgres?imgurl=h...QEwAw&dur=1189

----------


## aliana79

da nadopunim za prefold jer ih koristim. u sredini je vise slojeva tetra a s vanjske strane manje, npr. rodine su 4-8-4, bambino mio su 2-4-2. koristim bambino mio po noci s dodatnim uloskom i nis mi ne propustaju, a tu i tamo ih perem na 90 stupnjeva kako ne bi navukle "miris". od debljeg su materijala od obicne tetre. meni osobno beba u tetri nije glomaznija. slazem jednu tetru za po danu po doma i super sam s njima zadovoljna. mijenjam ih cesto al smo navikle i ja i ona na to. koristim snappy kopcu (ima ih za kupit u rodinom web shopu), al dok je beba mala i ne mrda mislim da ti nece trebati. ucvrstit ces tetru zastitnim gacicama. pul je super materijal, nije kao ona plastika koju su koristile nase mame, a grije guzu koja je mokra. do sad nikad nakon skidanja pp guza nije bila hladna, iako je pelena bila zapisana.

----------


## lulu-mama

Hvala na odgovorima!

Sta nisu tetre za siroko povijanje? I tetre i svedske? Svedske, znaci, ne sluze da upijaju, vec vise iz orto razloga?




> rodine su 4-8-4, bambino mio su 2-4-2.


Sto je to?  :Grin:

----------


## aliana79

> Hvala na odgovorima!
> 
> Sta nisu tetre za siroko povijanje? I tetre i svedske? Svedske, znaci, ne sluze da upijaju, vec vise iz orto razloga?
> 
> 
> Sto je to?


tetre su za sve, bljuckanje, nosanje, lezanje na njima, ma sve. njih nikad dosta. mogu sluziti i kao platnene pelene, dodatni ulozak platnenim pelenama, a i za siroko povijanje- stavi se pampersica, na nju tetra da su noge rasire i tako fiksiraju, a svedska pelena onda ide gore da drzi tu tetru na peleni. u tom slucaju tetra i svedska pelena ne sluze kao klasicna pelena vec da rasire bebi nogice- siroko povijanje. s modernim pp nogice su rasirenije nego u pampersu pa je to nekome dovoljno za siroko povijanje, no ako dr pogotovo ortoped kaze  siroko povijati, same pp onda nisu dovoljne jer kad se beba popiski u njih one se stisnu od mokrine. tada ili pampers pa tetra ili pp pa tetra.

4-8-4 kod prefoldsa znaci 4 slojeva usivenih s vanjske strane, 8 slojeva s unutarnje gdje se piski. 2-4-2 znaci s vanjske strane usivene 2 tetre, a s unutarnje strane 4 slojeva tetre. ovak ti to izgleda: 

http://webshop.roda.hr/pelene/presav...ds-pelena.html

pitaj ak te jos sto zanima.

----------


## lulu-mama

Koliko tretri treba za 1 povijanje (za kakicu i pikicu)? 1?2?
I koliko se prosjecno puta dnevni beba presvlaci?
Znam da je to individualno, ali onako okvirno.
10 puta dnevno novorodjence? 5 puta djete od 1 god ?

Modernih platnenih kaze Roda da treba 20.

----------


## Lutonjica

dijete se presvlači svaka 2-3 sata, vrijedi i za novorođenče i za dvogodišnjaka. ako se pokaka, onda odmah promijeniš naravno. ako po noći dobro spava, onda po noći ne mijenjaš.
za tetre - ovisi koliko dijete piški. možeš stavit jednu tetru, možeš stavit dvije, možeš stavit 1 tetru i 1 švedsku.... glavno je samo da gore ide cover da ne promoči.

----------


## Lutonjica

najjednostavniji i najjeftiniji način previjanja jest : tetra i švedska plus zaštitne, ili prefold plus zaštitne. ne trebaš uopće imati modernih platnenih ako nećeš.

----------


## aliana79

ja povijam jednom tetrom. promijenim tetru cim se popiski. ucimo se vec na tutu, ako profulam pa se popiski u tetru odmah mijenjam. moderne pp koristim kad idemo po vani. i njih mijenjam cesce. uobicajeno se mijenja svaka dva sata, max tri, al ne zelim da mi bude u mokrom pa mijenjam cesce.

kao novorodence, kakila je po 7, 8 puta dnevno. 

ja imam 23 moderne pp i tetre. perem svaka dva dana, max tri da se ne usmrde. imam suho cuvanje, al pospricam otopinom vode i cajevca. cuvam u velikoj plasticnoj kutiji na terasi.

----------


## zrinska

Kolko prije krenuti u nabavku pp? Koji mi je obavazan popis za početak? Što svakako i koliko pp obavezno moram imati... Ima li na vidiku kakvih popusta u Rodinom web shopu za pp? Hvala

----------


## zrinska

Nitko?  :Sad:

----------


## gizolito

ja sam sada trudna 6 mjeseci i upravo sam naručila svoje prve pelene. nekak sam si zamislila da ću u početku kombinirati tetre i pp tak da mi nije nužno odmah kupiti 24 preporučena komada. odlućila sam se za nekoliko različitih domaćih proizvođača koje su cure hvalile po forumima. i odlućila sam se za poketice (to su one s rupom za ukožak koji se vadi i odvojeno suši) zato što se brže suše. sve pamuk i pamučni frotir. nadam se da ću uloviti neku rodinu radionicu da riješim ostale nedoumice koje me muče. nadam se da bu ti ovo pomoglo dok se ne javi neka iskusnija mama  :Smile:

----------


## Mimah

> Kolko prije krenuti u nabavku pp? Koji mi je obavazan popis za početak? Što svakako i koliko pp obavezno moram imati... Ima li na vidiku kakvih popusta u Rodinom web shopu za pp? Hvala


Kad god hoćeš kreni u nabavku, neće se pokvariti  :Wink: . Obavezan popis ovisi o tome koje želiš- all in one ili ove za koje ti treba i zaštitna. Ako ćeš sa zaštitnima, onda računaj da će ti trebati 2-3 zaštitne u svakoj veličini (S, M i L). Za početak ti je dovoljan samo S. Preporuča se 24 pelenica, ali ako možeš, nabavi više da budeš komotnija. Možeš kupiti i milonere, vrećice za čuvanje čistih i suhih pelena kad ideš vani i tako.  

Za Rodin webshop ne znam, probaj ih na fejsu pitati ako pripremaju akcije.

----------


## Lutonjica

Akcija Rodinih proizvoda bit će od 7.-27. srpnja, a popust na većinu proizvoda će biti 20%

----------


## lulu-mama

super za znati, lutonjica. 

sto se tiče kupovine: ja sam dobila savjet, a i slazem se u potpunosti s njime, da kupovati pp treba postepeno. u fazama. kupi par za startati (par pp, par tetri) pred kraj trudnoce ili kad ulovis dobar popust. a kasnije kasnije dokupljuj one koje tebi i bebi najvise pašu.

----------


## zrinska

Hvala Vam...nekako sam si nagledala Rodinu Pusu i veselim se popustu!!!! Hvala.

----------


## paučica

S Rodinim pusama nećeš sigurno pogriješiti, Zrinska.
Ja da opet kupujem ne bih uzela newborn size jer ih beba jako brzo preraste, a bez problema može od početka koristiti one univerzalne veličine.
Također su mi I S zaštitne nepotrebne. Moja je cura bila baš sitna, a od početka je uz S nosila I M zaštitne. One S je prerasla za dva mjeseca. 
Ako imaš još pitanja, slobodno pitaj.

Gizolito, iz kojeg si kraja? Pitam zbog održavanja radionica o pp.

----------


## gizolito

iz Zagreba. jedina radionica o pp koju sam saznala da se održava mi se poklopila s nekim obavezama  :Nope: 
valjda bude bilo nešto u gnjezdu...

----------


## zrinska

Ja iz Međimurja i isto zakasnila na radionicu, al do mog termina nadam se da ih bude još koji put  :Wink:

----------


## lulu-mama

Što se uči na tim radionicama? O samim pelenama i održavanju, ili kako se u tome previja beba?
Hoće biti neka u godinom gnijezdu u 7 mjesecu?

----------


## Jesen u meni

bila sam na radionici u osijeku zimus. predstave se prednosti korištenja pp, razne vrste, mogu se neke opipati, a i čuje se iskustvo roditelja platnenopelenaša. dobijete i brošuricu i dvd (za dvd nisam sigurna).

----------


## gizolito

ja se nekako nadam da kad ti netko s iskustvom pokaže sve te vrste pp (njih 5  :Laughing:  ) da ti onda napokon nekak posloži koje bi mogle biti dobre za koju priliku. također, čitajući po forumima mame su ili oduševljene s njima ili odustaju vrlo brzo - tak da mi se čini da postoje neke uobičajne greške pri njihovom korištenju koje se sigurno mogu preskočiti. 

pitanje za iskusne mame:koja je razlika između modela mutt like, bb i cb (trenutno pregledavam pelene od my baby saurusa iliti mame Naide  :Grin:  )
i još jedno: ak se pocketice brže suše, koje su prednosti fitted pelena koje se ne mogu tak  rastaviti?
kakočekam dečka čini mi se da pocketice omogučvaju i da lakše naguram više uloška naprijed tj. tamo di dečkići piške, a ove sa slojevima već imaju sve raspoređeno (nadam se da moje pitanje ima smisla  :Unsure:  - čini mi se kao da mi se vrača ona tupavost s početka trudnoće  :Grin:  )

----------


## lulu-mama

Koja je razlika u zakopčavanju na DRUKERE i ČIČAK???
Koji je bolji? Dugotrajniji?

----------


## Mimah

Na cicak su slicnije jednokratnima, zalijepis gdje treba, drukeri ti diktiraju mjesto kopcanja, ali uglavnom odgovaraju svim debljinama trbuscica koji raste. Cicak se zna potrositi, tj. ne lijepi kao pocetku, ali moze se zamijeniti.

Ne znam ove vrste pelena, ovisit ce o djetetu koji ce mu kroj odgovarati najbolje, ali koje god da kupis, mislim da ne mozes pogrijesiti. Prednos fitedica je sto su odmah gotove, a s poketicama imas malo posla oko umetanja i vadjenja uloska. Ali, to je zanemarivo.

----------


## lulu-mama

A rodine su sve fited? Ja nisam vidjela ni jednu pocket na webshopu.

----------


## Mimah

Ima AIO pocket.

----------


## paučica

I Rodine puse imaju uložak koji se izvlači radi lakšeg sušenja, a po potrebi se može ugurati još uložaka unutra.
Što se tiče kopčanja, čičak na prvu izgleda jednostavniji, ali drukeri su po mom iskustvu dugotrajniji. Premda nije ni veliki problem I trošak promijeniti čičak traku.

----------


## lulu-mama

> I *Rodine puse* imaju uložak koji se izvlači radi lakšeg sušenja, a po potrebi se može ugurati još uložaka unutra.


A zbilja? Uopće nisam to skužila kad sam čitala opis pelene  :Embarassed: 
Naručila sam si par Pusa i Nježnih pusa. Pol-pol na čičaki drukere. Pa ću vidjeti što će mi odgovarati.
Koliko vidim po pisanju drugih, preferencije su individualne: nekima pašu drukeri, nekima je čičak bolji.

Još jedno dummy pitanje: *pranje pelena na čičak!?* Jel treba posebno? Ili staviti u neku platnenu vreću dane izgrebu unutrašnjost pelene? (ili ja bulaznim o grebanju  :Grin:  )

----------


## Mimah

Ma neće ništa izgrebati.  :Smile:  Pelene uglavnom imaju s unutarnje strane komadić gdje zalijepiš taj čičak (neznam objasniti, vidjet ćeš), ali ja to zaboravim napraviti. Isto dobro. Zalijepi se koja krpica ili pelenica, odlijepim i gotovo.

----------


## PikiViki

> Još jedno dummy pitanje: *pranje pelena na čičak!?* Jel treba posebno? Ili staviti u neku platnenu vreću dane izgrebu unutrašnjost pelene? (ili ja bulaznim o grebanju  )


Ja sam silno htjela na drukere a kako u to vrijeme nije bilo rodinih na drukere kupili smo na cicak. Cicak se sastojao na svakoj strani od dvakvadrata koja bi preklopila jedno s drugim tako sa nije bilo opasnosti da se nesto drugo uhvati. Cicak se malo ocufo ali nadam se da ce biti i druge prilike da nam posluzi.  :Wink:

----------


## aliana79

ja imam samo tri flafine na cicak, sve ostalo na drukere. i svaki put kad ih stavljam super su mi! zao mi je sto ih nemam vise. nekak si razmisljam na rodinom popustu upiknut jos par na cicak.. nije da mi trebaju, al sto mogu, stalno bih jos jos jos..

----------


## lulu-mama

Uzela sam pol-pol cicak i drukere. Da, ove na cicak imaju lijepo iz nutra drugi cicak da se naljepi onaj grubi cicak. Valjda ce biti sve OK s pranjem. 

Jos imam dummy pitanja  :Grin: 
Zasto se koriste zastitne gacice (pelene) za moderne platnene, a kod tetri uglavnim nisam vidjela niti jednu mamu da kaze da  ih koristi???

Jasno mi je da se kakica/pikica moze preliti iz pelene. Ali zar moderne tako slabije drze od tetri? Ili se mame koje koriste tetre manje zabrinjavaju :Confused:

----------


## luci07

I za tetre trebaju zaštitne. Ne znam što bi inače spriječilo da promoče.

----------


## Argente

To sam i ja pitala mater, kako to bješe '70-tih...kaže kakve zaštitne, imali smo tetre i čiripa - kad su se smočile, mi bi presvukli  :neznam:

----------


## cikla

Koristili smo i za tetre zaštitne.

----------


## lulu-mama

A sta to toliko promace? Misslim, PP imaju 7 slojeva, a tetre su isto po 2 i jos presavijene. 
Pa kaj malci toliko pisaju?  :cupakosu:  (sorry, prvi put mama...nemam blage dume, nisam nikad ni cuvala dijete  :Laughing:  )

----------


## gizolito

evo da se malo pohvalim. i dalje sam dummie za pelene jer još nije stigla guza  :Cool:  ali sam sakupila jednu finu kolekciju:
imama 10 my baby saurusa (rabljene)
5 rodinih pusa + dodatne uloške (za svaki slučaj)
5 pp od tete šivalice
5 covera - 2 S i 2 M i jedan M iz 82. (da, bilo je i tada covera; ovaj je čak neki ljetni  :Grin:  )
paket tetri

tak su mi ljepe i još si mislim kak su općenito super!!
svakoj skeptičnoj mami (a ja sam jedina koju znam uživo da hoće koristiti pp  :neznam: ) lijepo objasnim da je ne podnosim biti 7 dana mjesećno s onim groznim plastičnim ulošcima tako da mi ne pada na pamet držati svoju bebicu 2 i pol godine u plastičnim pelenama koje su još k tome pune teflona  :rock:

----------


## luci07

> To sam i ja pitala mater, kako to bješe '70-tih...kaže kakve zaštitne, imali smo tetre i čiripa - kad su se smočile, mi bi presvukli


Moja mama je 80-tih imala zaštitne. Kaže da su ove sad ljepše i finije, da su one bile nekako više plastične.

----------


## lulu-mama

> ....paket tetri


Samo?

Meni mama rekla da mi treba 50 tetri  :Cool:  To je 5 paketa  :Laughing: 




> svakoj skeptičnoj mami (a ja sam jedina koju znam uživo da hoće koristiti pp ) lijepo objasnim da je ne podnosim biti 7 dana mjesećno s onim groznim plastičnim ulošcima tako da mi ne pada na pamet držati svoju bebicu 2 i pol godine u plastičnim pelenama koje su još k tome pune teflona


Potpis!

----------


## gizolito

kupit cu jos tetri  :Smile:  dapace mislim u pocetku tj. dok ne otpadne pupak samo njih koristiti

----------


## lulu-mama

Gdje kupujete pp drugih marki osim RP (rodinih pusa)?

----------


## maca papucarica

Pelenko webshop, Mini greeny webshop, Flafi webshop- jel se primjeti da volim online shopping?!  :Grin:

----------


## lulu-mama

Neki strani web shopovi? (Možda se ne isplati zbog s(kršitelj koda)inga)

----------


## Jesen u meni

da se pohvalim da sam jučer ulovila na sajmu rabljene odjeće/opreme 10 novih novcatih tetri po 20 kn za cijeli paket  :Smile:

----------


## lulu-mama

> da se pohvalim da sam jučer ulovila na sajmu rabljene odjeće/opreme 10 novih novcatih tetri po 20 kn za cijeli paket


Srećkovićka! Ili se znaš cjenkati  :Smile:

----------


## Jesen u meni

ovo prvo  :Smile:

----------


## lulu-mama

Preporuka je iskusnih imati 4-5 covera od svake veličine.

Da li se coveri nakon upotrebe/kakanja suše? Ili se samo obrišu pa mogu u novu upotrebu?
Nije mi jasno zašto treba tako puno covera ako su od pul-a, dakle nenamočivi???

----------


## S2000

ma tko to kaze 4-5?

Ja msilim da je 3 sasvim dovoljno. 

Evo primjer: 
Ako se beba samo popiski u pelenu, ja taj cover samo objesim i stavim drugi. Za sljedece presvlacenje ce vec biti suh i spreman za uporabu. Najcesce je ista stvar i s kakanjem jer mi rijetko kada kakica ode i na cover, tako da postupam isto kao i prvom slucaju kad se popiski. Ako pak kakica probije na cover, onda ga cijelog perem i susim, a imam druga dva koja su za uporabu. Ako se desi da sad bas dva covera ukenja , pa ostanem na jednom, mogu za sljedece presvlacenje staviti jednu AIO peleneu koja ima cover. Ili jednokratnu ako je imam u rezervi.

----------


## S2000

više covera sam imala samo L velicine za jaslice, jer tamo sam slala 3 ciste pelene svaka sa svojom coverom, plus jos jedan u kojem dode, plus dva za doma. 

U tom slucaju kad bas treba imati vise covera preporucam kupnju rabljenim, pa eventualnu prodaju nakon sto ti vise ne trebaju, inace je jako skupo imati 5 novih covera svake velicine.

----------


## lulu-mama

> ma tko to kaze 4-5?


Pa tako su cure pisale na temama o coverima.

Ja cu za pocetak imati samo 1 S, i 2 M. Pokušavam sa svim stvarima za bebača ostati na minimumu. Ne želim puno stvari i viškove, ali želim da su količine efikasne. Eh, mislim da sa tim balansom svi muče muku  :Cool:

----------


## S2000

mozda da radije uzmes 2 S i 1M, pa kad preraste S, prodas i uzmes M...

----------


## lulu-mama

> mozda da radije uzmes 2 S i 1M, pa kad preraste S, prodas i uzmes M...


Bi ja, ali nisam našla na forumskoj burzi S  :Laughing:  Hm..možda ću novu morati kupiti. Ajd, neću bti cicija: jedan novi S i snapy kopča za tetre

----------


## Jesen u meni

joj, nikako da slikam tetre, sorry.
ni ne moraš imati snappy, jer ti cover dobro drži tetre.
ja sam kupila neke kineske snappyje za oko 0,7$ po komadu (ako se dobro sjećam). u pakovanju su 3 kom. nisu baš neka velika sreća, ali posluže kad ih se uopće sjetim uzeti. 
nisam probala pravi snappy pa stvarno ne znam je li on puno bolji.

----------

